# How to spot a fake



## starsky365 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi,

just wondering if there us any easy ways to spot a fake gaggia classic?

I've seen a few selecta deluxe models listed and described as classics on eBay but I think that's probably down to the sellers not actually knowing what they've got.

I've noticed on some classics the classic logo is a badge and on some others it's printed on. Is this just small changes that were made as the years went on?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Great question

I have both variations

One has the badge (Classic Coffee Gaggia) and is golden in colour.

The other is the brushed stainless Gaggia Classic (similar to the new models for sale)

Both have very similar internals, built and bought some years apart (and both going strong)

Not sure of the number of 'fakes' in the market. There are bound to be some but most machines for sale on eBay will be the real thing.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

the difference between the classic and selecta is the lack of solenoid in the selecta, it is basically a coffee deluxe in the body of a classic, why gaggia did it, god only knows, thay are all sprayed a silver colour where the classic is a brushed or polished stainless steel, there are a few black classics out there too. hope this helps, regards


----------

